# What the hell am i ?



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2016)

Well been thinking of making this thread for so long now and thought it still could be a good idea.

Idea being is some one posts some thing electronic \ computer related  to see if others know what it is,  it could be even a part of some thing.

Like a example ( no pic for this ) Some one posted a picture of a VHS tape heads to see if others could guess it.  It can be some think i did see on here not to long ago posted some thing that helps to remove CPU's.

Well i hope you all get the idea.

So to start off









Spoiler: Clue two


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 26, 2016)

HARD DRIVE BEARING....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2016)

HDD spindle motor







Spoiler


----------



## SithLord (Jul 26, 2016)

hard drive motor axis  - Ive got some goodies to post when i get home from work


----------



## peche (Jul 26, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> HDD spindle motor
> 
> View attachment 77319
> 
> ...


Plasma? maybe ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2016)

peche said:


> Plasma? maybe ...



you got it


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2016)

Yup, a spindle from a WD drive.


----------



## peche (Jul 26, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> you got it


remind the museum trips when i was just a little squirrel

thanks for the old memories!


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2016)

Ooh!  Ooh!  I have one!

Looking for the name of the complete unit.  Ignore the cheapo linux-ified chromebook.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm a tech noob but I can't see any chips - just VRM's, chokes and Caps?  

Is it EVGA's very first Volt mod board


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 26, 2016)

@AsRock : "What the hell am I?"

For the easy kill, the answer is, a PITA.

Nice thread.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Is it EVGA's very first Volt mod board



A hint:  The thing it does is massively parallel, and the little black squares are "cores."  Can max out that Seasonic unit inside it.  Those fans are 5000RPM delta electronics blowers.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 26, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> A hint: The thing it does is massively parallel, and the little black squares are "cores." Can max out that Seasonic unit inside it. Those fans are 5000RPM delta electronics blowers.



This?: http://www.mathworks.com/company/ne...-cores.html?requestedDomain=www.mathworks.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> This?: http://www.mathworks.com/company/ne...-cores.html?requestedDomain=www.mathworks.com



lol, I don't even know what that is, but nope.

I'm willing to bet whatever that is though, it's more beneficial to society than this machine was. 

Another hint:  I owned this hardware.  Photos are mine.  

...and that may or may not be a pun.


----------



## JATownes (Jul 26, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> lol, I don't even know what that is, but nope.
> 
> I'm willing to bet whatever that is though, it's more beneficial to society than this machine was.
> 
> ...


Damn...now I'm really interested.  Researching it to the best of my limited knowledge, but at the moment, I'm lost and confused by it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2016)

JATownes said:


> Damn...now I'm really interested.  Researching it to the best of my limited knowledge, but at the moment, I'm lost and confused by it.



Meh, I may have been slightly dishonest earlier.  The chromebook on top is not entirely unrelated to it.  Actually, it needs a host system to control it.  You may glean something from the screen, if you know what you are looking for.

Other than that, I'm going to let you guys digest on that for a while.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks like a possible bitcoin mining box.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2016)

erocker said:


> Looks like a possible bitcoin mining box.



Thats what I was about to say.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2016)

erocker said:


> Looks like a possible bitcoin mining box.



Close enough.  It's a Litecoin Miner, specifically a Chinese built Zeusminer Lightning X6 unit.  It paid about 1/3rd of it's cost before it became unprofitable and worthless due to litecoins collapse.  I then converted the whole thing to scrap metal.  It had an unsurprisingly high lead content.

It's actually one of the most powerful pieces of scrypt hashing hardware ever made by man, not that that's useful for anything now.  It could hash approximately 50M (that's million) hashes per second.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 26, 2016)

No google image search allowed! 

*Not* a keypuller, I wouldn't make it _that_ easy would I? ​


----------



## SithLord (Jul 26, 2016)

used to remove tops  from switches on keyboards   (edits)


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 26, 2016)

SithLord said:


> used to remove tops  from switches on keyboards   (edits)



Is indeed! (why do i get the impression that you plugged the image into images.google.com? )

Cherry MX switches and MX clones like Gateron/Kaihl/Outemu have certain design features that go unappreciated most of the time. On boards where the switches are PCB-mounted or with a specially designed plate, you can use two of these to pry off the top half of the black switch housing, exposing parts like the stem (shaped like an upside down fat T) / spring / contact, etc. This allows the lubing of those parts with lubricants like Krytox and basically makes the switch heavenly smooth afterwards. Takes a lot of work, but the difference is remarkable.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 26, 2016)

Awesome thread idea


----------



## SithLord (Jul 26, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Is indeed! (why do i get the impression that you plugged the image into images.google.com? )
> 
> Cherry MX switches and MX clones like Gateron/Kaihl/Outemu have certain design features that go unappreciated most of the time. On boards where the switches are PCB-mounted or with a specially designed plate, you can use two of these to pry off the top half of the black switch housing, exposing parts like the stem (shaped like an upside down fat T) / spring / contact, etc. This allows the lubing of those parts with lubricants like Krytox and basically makes the switch heavenly smooth afterwards. Takes a lot of work, but the difference is remarkable.



i've seen these before, although never used them, i did have to google for my edit, but knew generally they were for mechanical keyboard keys  sorry i cheated a bit.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 26, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Awesome thread idea
> 
> 
> View attachment 77326



GTX 480? I see the perforated PcB for the fan and the 6+8 and the vrm controller next to the fan-hole.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes indeed.
In detail a dead one haha


----------



## Steevo (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 26, 2016)

@Steevo 


EDIT, X1900 XT?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 26, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> @Steevo
> 
> 
> EDIT, X1900 XT?




Close....


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 26, 2016)

Steevo said:


> Close....



The XTX version?

Or we talking X1950 here?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 26, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> The XTX version?
> 
> Or we talking X1950 here?




X1800XT I suppose its still running in a box somewhere. Or some other geek is geeking out that someone put it in a office box.


on the left.....


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2016)

DX 66Hz Intel chip ?, and a 775 chip ?.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 26, 2016)

AsRock said:


> DX 66Hz Intel chip ?, and a 775 chip ?.


Close

DX2 with fast cache I pulled from a still working token ring to Ethernet controller. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_80486DX2


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 26, 2016)

Steevo said:


> Close
> 
> DX2 with fast cache I pulled from a still working token ring to Ethernet controller.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_80486DX2



Is that a Northwood P4 on the right? I remember that P4s on LGA775 had a somewhat rounded IHS while P4s on PGA478 had that distinctive hole in the corner.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 27, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Is that a Northwood P4 on the right? I remember that P4s on LGA775 had a somewhat rounded IHS while P4s on PGA478 had that distinctive hole in the corner.


Yeah, it was a first gen 775 for a new machine I was building as part of upgrade project.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 27, 2016)

Thinking some will spot this too easy lol.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 27, 2016)

Well it's a Hasselblad Quick Release Adapter for a camera.


----------



## little cat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## natr0n (Jul 27, 2016)

little cat said:


>


windows-3-1.png btw I knew it was 3.1 , I just find that humorous.






heres mine


----------



## JATownes (Jul 27, 2016)

Internal mechanism (drive motor, etc) for a CD/DVD Drive.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 27, 2016)

JATownes said:


> Internal mechanism for a CD/DVD Drive.




what device ? hint game console


----------



## JATownes (Jul 27, 2016)

*crickets*

I have no idea. I'll wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## SithLord (Jul 27, 2016)

playstation 2 disk drive


----------



## natr0n (Jul 27, 2016)

SithLord said:


> playstation 2 disk drive




Yes, slim ps2 laser assembly to be exact.


----------



## SithLord (Jul 27, 2016)

ahh close enough  i cleaned mine and my brothers ps2 back in the day. mine never survived haha


----------



## natr0n (Jul 27, 2016)

SithLord said:


> ahh close enough  i cleaned mine and my brothers ps2 back in the day. mine never survived haha




I fixed so many I can do it in my sleep. Brand new lasers are dirt cheap on ebay too.

This is why I love emulators now less hassle lol. Keep you PC clean and cool nothing fails.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 27, 2016)

natr0n said:


> I fixed so many I can do it in my sleep. Brand new lasers are dirt cheap on ebay too.
> 
> This is why I love emulators now less hassle lol. Keep you PC clean and cool nothing fails.



I wanted to get that one... i too... know about PS2 
My own images.










Sorry for off topic banter.


----------



## SithLord (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay, I got one for you guys. Tell me what this is!









(p.s. ignore the horrible solder job on the bottom, this was first year of college )


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't know what that is, but wanted to say nice work!


----------



## natr0n (Jul 27, 2016)

Home made usb bios flasher ?


----------



## SithLord (Jul 27, 2016)

nope. ill leave you guys with one hint before i head to bed, its a development board or sorts, if no one gets it in the morning, ill reveal.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 27, 2016)

Xbox 360 dev modchip prob


----------



## SithLord (Jul 27, 2016)

Nope, its a Teensy++ 2.0 microcontroller! compatible with the open source Arduino IDE and fully packed with an 8-bit 16MHz processor and 8kb of RAM!  sorry, i guess this one was a little obscure.


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2016)

SithLord said:


> Nope, its a Teensy++ 2.0 microcontroller! compatible with the open source Arduino IDE and fully packed with an 8-bit 16MHz processor and 8kb of RAM!  sorry, i guess this one was a little obscure.


not obscure..... but pretty creepy...


----------



## SithLord (Jul 27, 2016)

peche said:


> not obscure..... but pretty creepy...


how is it creepy?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 27, 2016)

SithLord said:


> how is it creepy?



Lol, unless you build some kind of spike trap with it, I have no idea how that could be considered "creepy"

I would've gotten that one, but was offline.


----------



## v12dock (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## droopyRO (Jul 27, 2016)

Antec P180 dust filter door ?


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2016)

SithLord said:


> how is it creepy?


seems like a evil chip made to control de world... yo know, sometimes i just should quit blackmesa ....


----------



## SithLord (Jul 27, 2016)

peche said:


> seems like a evil chip made to control de world... yo know, sometimes i just should quit blackmesa ....


 with a 16MHz clock and 8kb of RAM its more suited to control a string of LEDs then the world


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2016)

SithLord said:


> with a 16MHz clock and 8kb of RAM its more suited to control a string of LEDs then the world


RGB leds..... for sure


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 28, 2016)

SithLord said:


> with a 16MHz clock and 8kb of RAM its more suited to control a string of LEDs then the world


Or the original Apollo space flight.


----------



## basco (Jul 28, 2016)

easy for some


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 28, 2016)

basco said:


> easy for some



Ball scratcher.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 29, 2016)

VRM cooler?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2016)

SithLord said:


> Nope, its a Teensy++ 2.0 microcontroller! compatible with the open source Arduino IDE and fully packed with an 8-bit 16MHz processor and 8kb of RAM!  sorry, i guess this one was a little obscure.





peche said:


> seems like a evil chip made to control de world... yo know, sometimes i just should quit blackmesa ....



Run into Teensy2s a lot in the keyboard community as its used for the Phantom PCB and 99% of custom, hand wired boards. I knew it would come up in here at some point 

It's great for a *lot *of different hobbies because it's so easy to work with. unfortunately the newer, higher powered Teensys don't seem to be so easy anymore but as long as they keep making Teensy 2 we're all happy


----------



## basco (Jul 29, 2016)

jsfitz54 - good try
Is a fucked up shame
Swinging on my nuts
Is a fucked up game

caring1 - yeah good one and do you know for which hardware?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 29, 2016)

basco said:


> caring1 - yeah good one and do you know for which hardware?


I've seen similar on GPU's, 5570?
Or possibly a socket 775 motherboard from Asus, as they had similar from the CPU over the VRM section.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 29, 2016)

basco said:


> easy for some



It's a cooling hat? for high temperatures when you are ill? metal bendy bit goes round your head?


----------



## v12dock (Jul 29, 2016)

droopyRO said:


> Antec P180 dust filter door ?



HP Elitedesk 800 G1 SFF, it's my work PC. Not to bad spec wise i7 4770 and 8GB memory.


----------



## basco (Jul 30, 2016)

ok its from this:
https://www.techpowerup.com/76418/dfi-lanparty-x58-ut-t3eh8-pictured


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2016)

basco said:


> ok its from this:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/76418/dfi-lanparty-x58-ut-t3eh8-pictured



A DFI lanparty board? Wow that's a classic.


----------



## basco (Jul 30, 2016)

never used that thing that was supposed to hang out of the case.
always had one 80mm fan blowing on vrm on bench plattform-boy that thing got hot when pushed with 6 core xeons.
but this was build for harsh overclocking like most dfi mobo´s


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## droopyRO (Jul 31, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> A DFI lanparty board? Wow that's a classic.


DFI, Abit true classics.


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

@AsRock  maybe for a magnifying glass ?

got another cooler thingy for ya:


----------



## okidna (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> @AsRock  maybe for a magnifying glass ?
> 
> got another cooler thingy for ya:



Thermalright IFX-10.


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

yeah that was quick


----------



## okidna (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> yeah that was quick



I still remember the pain off installing IFX-14 and IFX-10 in a small case for friend's PC, he ended up just using the main heatsink (IFX-14).

My turn, what the hell am I?


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

i can feel the pain and just tried it once and never again
my tipp will be a HIS gpu but dont know which maybe 5900xt


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2016)

AsRock said:


>



Looks like a weighted camera stand.


I knew those heatsinks were thermalrights just didnt know from what.


----------



## okidna (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> my tipp will be a HIS gpu but dont know which maybe 5900xt



You're right about the GPU part, but brand and series are not close enough  

HINT : it's not a "red team" GPU  and the manufacturer is used to be so popular among modder and overclocker.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> @AsRock  maybe for a magnifying glass ?
> 
> got another cooler thingy for ya:



Erm, looks like a extra long GPU VRM cooler by TR which i think Okidna was getting at.



natr0n said:


> Looks like a weighted camera stand.





As for mine it's a mono camera stand, well 2 one allows to to clamp the camera to a table were the other allows you to attach to a metal object like a  metal post in the street, got them both from a secondhand shop for $6


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

yeah okidna got it-its a Thermalright IFX-10 which used to be with the monster ifx-14 cooler

maybe a albatron gpu?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2016)

okidna said:


> I still remember the pain off installing IFX-14 and IFX-10 in a small case for friend's PC, he ended up just using the main heatsink (IFX-14).
> 
> My turn, what the hell am I?
> 
> View attachment 77488



Looks like a funnel were you can add with attachments for air flow from the fan. Kinda neat dunno what it's called though.


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

both could be too easy?




so another one: what is it on the right side? left is samsung 830 ssd


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> both could be too easy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hd anti vibration  dock, wd raptor


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

damn you got both natr0n
i thought peeps will not recognize it without ice pack


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

this one you will not get natr0n??


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> this one you will not get natr0n??



wireless cellphone charge dock?


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

got ya- its a wired knob from creative
http://geizhals.at/creative-gigaworks-t3-51mf1545aa000-a367095.html?hloc=at

but if i gave ya pic from side with audio cinch you would have guessed it


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> got ya- its a wired knob from creative
> http://geizhals.at/creative-gigaworks-t3-51mf1545aa000-a367095.html?hloc=at
> 
> but if i gave ya pic from side with audio cinch you would have guessed it



true. it does look like this though lol


----------



## okidna (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> maybe a albatron gpu?





AsRock said:


> Looks like a funnel were you can add with attachments for air flow from the fan. Kinda neat dunno what it's called though.



Not Albatron, but ABIT 

ABIT SILURO GeForce FX5900 to be precise :
 

The cooling technology is called OTES, Outside Thermal Exhaust System, kinda hybrid between axial fan combined with blower (radial) cooling exhaust system.


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

nice one okidna
i am old but i did not know of abit gpu´s
but abit mainboards


----------



## okidna (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> nice one okidna
> i am old but i did not know of abit gpu´s
> but abit mainboards



I used to be ABIT "fanboy" when I'm younger (around 11-12 years ago) and also local ABIT distributor used to be my sponsor when I'm still active in local overclocking competition, so I know a lot of their stuff. 
Back in those days either ABIT or DFI for high end overclocking, or if you want something cheap but reliable (and sometimes good overclock) you can go with Albatron.


----------



## basco (Aug 2, 2016)

not very computer related but i need the endresult for gaming:


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2016)

basco said:


> not very computer related but i need the endresult for gaming:


Globe from an oven?


----------



## basco (Aug 2, 2016)

no sir i can tell ya it has 600 watts

the crazy thing is you can put the endresult(which takes 8-9 weeks)in an oven(but this means something else in my country)


----------



## natr0n (Aug 2, 2016)

basco said:


> no sir i can tell ya it has 600 watts
> 
> the crazy thing is you can put the endresult(which takes 8-9 weeks)in an oven(but this means something else in my country)


grow light/lamp for plants (in which you can go to orbit with as I say)


----------



## basco (Aug 2, 2016)

its natr0n again who is right
we call a joint an oven


----------



## basco (Aug 3, 2016)

@AsRock  i hope i am not derailing your thread-if so tell me and i stop.
because not all is computer related.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 3, 2016)

basco said:


> @AsRock  i hope i am not derailing your thread-if so tell me and i stop.
> because not all is computer related.



Looks like from a nunchuck


----------



## basco (Aug 3, 2016)

you mean from the weapon-then no?
i give you a hint


----------



## natr0n (Aug 3, 2016)

keychain lighter cap


----------



## basco (Aug 3, 2016)

sorry pic was maybe not very helpful
*cigar punch is a cigar tool used to cut a small circular hole in a cigar’s “cap”





stay tuned got another one cp related incoming*


----------



## basco (Aug 3, 2016)

no its not for bicycle


----------



## natr0n (Aug 3, 2016)

basco said:


> no its not for bicycle




pool / billiard glove ?


----------



## basco (Aug 3, 2016)

no its computer related-never used it but more of a gimmick


----------



## natr0n (Aug 3, 2016)

basco said:


> no its computer related-never used it but more of a gimmick









also gonna post this cause lol


----------



## basco (Aug 3, 2016)

yours look like from darth vader-lol

its this: a gaming glove - too much grip to slip-hahaha
http://www.ttesports.com/productpage.aspx?p=9&g=ftr


----------



## natr0n (Aug 3, 2016)

You would think a gaming glove would hinder movement though.


----------



## basco (Aug 3, 2016)

i loose the feel for my mouse using it so maybe if you got very sweaty hands


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 3, 2016)

Can't post pics buuuttt....

I'm the most popular device with a Broadcom SoC/wifi chip.. what am I?


----------



## basco (Aug 4, 2016)

am i a rasperry pi?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 4, 2016)

iPhone?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 4, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 4, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Can't post pics buuuttt....
> 
> I'm the most popular device with a Broadcom SoC/wifi chip.. what am I?


Wireless NIC or router.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 5, 2016)

nope


----------



## AntDeek (Aug 5, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> nope



Wii?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 5, 2016)

nope


----------



## natr0n (Aug 5, 2016)

http://system-on-a-chip.specout.com/l/84/Broadcom-BCM28155

one of these phones

Think i spend 20 mins ill never get back


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 5, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Can't post pics buuuttt....
> 
> I'm the most popular device with a Broadcom SoC/wifi chip.. what am I?


Generic Chinese set-top-box? Laptop that will lose WiFi in about a year?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 5, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Nope


Now you are just pulling my leg. Gotta give a hint or two.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 5, 2016)

It has apps and WiFi but is not a router or acess point


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 5, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> It has apps and WiFi but is not a router or acess point


IPad/IPod?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 5, 2016)

NAS?


----------



## okidna (Aug 5, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> It has apps and WiFi but is not a router or acess point



Nexus 5?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 5, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Nope


What the hell are you?!


----------



## JATownes (Aug 5, 2016)

This is a shot in the dark, but how about a smart TV?


----------



## Kanan (Aug 5, 2016)

Give a pic!


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 6, 2016)

JATownes said:


> This is a shot in the dark, but how about a smart TV?


getting warmer


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 6, 2016)

3D TV


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> getting warmer


Fire TV Stick?

https://developer.amazon.com/public...re-tv/docs/device-and-platform-specifications


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 6, 2016)

VR head set


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2016)

What is this?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 6, 2016)

Norton said:


> Fire TV Stick?
> 
> https://developer.amazon.com/public...re-tv/docs/device-and-platform-specifications



You are very hot keep at it!


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 6, 2016)

Norton said:


> What is this?


I know! I know!
It's a programmable switch!


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 6, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> You are very hot keep at it!



Chromecast?


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 6, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Chromecast?


It uses azurewave wireless module, if I am not mistaken...


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> It uses azurewave wireless module, if I am not mistaken...



lol, don't shake your head at me, I thought googling was forbidden and I certainly don't track every dongles SoC. 

Roku?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 6, 2016)

RTB is you're winner!





it's be's WINNAR!!!!


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 6, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> lol, don't shake your head at me, I thought googling was forbidden and I certainly don't track every dongles SoC.
> 
> Roku?


Those break just as often as generic chinese tv boxes, that's the only reason I know about it... 
At least not as bad as MK809IV (Roku stick clone), or CS918 (generic crap under 200 different brands)


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 6, 2016)

Norton said:


> What is this?




business-ey keystone-ey network-ey -thing-ey


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> I know! I know!
> It's a programmable switch!


You're going in the right direction 



remixedcat said:


> business-ey keystone-ey network-ey -*thing-ey*


It is a thingy ... might also be considered a thingamabob


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 6, 2016)

Norton said:


> It is a thingy ... might also be considered a thingamabob


 Its a whatyoumightcalled mk iv 
Ps you cannot overclock it to 240v


----------



## natr0n (Aug 6, 2016)

Micro_Modular_PLC

PS I cheated


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Micro_Modular_PLC
> 
> PS I cheated



Getting warmer


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 6, 2016)

Norton said:


> Getting warmer


I see only AC inputs, so I take back the switch part.
Since @natr0n cheated, I had to look up a datasheet too: it's a ZipLink AC Input module. Are those the ones you use at work?


----------



## peche (Aug 6, 2016)

Norton said:


>


dammit , machine revelion its comming... or i should quit terminator movies...!


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> I see only AC inputs, so I take back the switch part.
> Since @natr0n cheated, I had to look up a datasheet too: it's a ZipLink AC Input module



Close enough- it's an input card for a *Koyo DL205 PLC*





http://www.automationdirect.com/adc..._Modular)/DirectLogic_205_(Micro_Modular_PLC)




silentbogo said:


> Are those the ones you use at work?


These are used in some of the systems we work on. We also have GE and Allen Bradley units running in some other systems.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 5, 2016)

Clue 1


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 6, 2016)

could be ferrite cores for ribbon cable? Or, for making a filter with wire wrapping?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 6, 2016)

95Viper said:


> could be ferrite cores for ribbon cable? Or, for making a filter with wire wrapping?



I Thought could be ferrite cores for ribbon cable  then realised it wont fit over the IDE connecter  no slot so if it is part of a ribbon cable the cable is missing


----------



## AsRock (Sep 6, 2016)

95Viper said:


> could be ferrite cores for ribbon cable? Or, for making a filter with wire wrapping?



Yup, The more common one







dorsetknob said:


> I Thought could be ferrite cores for ribbon cable  then realised it wont fit over the IDE connecter  no slot so if it is part of a ribbon cable the cable is missing



Your 1st thought was right, just applied it too the wrong thing.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 22, 2016)

photo only this time!!! wheee!!!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 22, 2016)

oddly made me trhink of road rash :|, totally missing your point of your post though.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 22, 2016)

road scholars ?


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 22, 2016)

nope


----------



## peche (Sep 22, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> photo only this time!!! wheee!!!
> View attachment 79091


nevada desert?


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2016)

nope


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Middle men?


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 23, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> photo only this time!!! wheee!!!


Wait, wait, wait ... did you just photo shop us a little puzzle ... I mean rebus ... one that has to be solved to get a name of another digital thingy?
Magellan roadmate?


----------



## natr0n (Sep 23, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Wait, wait, wait ... did you just photo shop us a little puzzle ... I mean rebus ... one that has to be solved to get a name of another digital thingy?
> Magellan roadmate?



ha thats it


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 23, 2016)

natr0n said:


> ha thats it


I'm patting myself on the back as we speak


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 23, 2016)

I would never have picked that as Magellan, but who's his gay mate behind him?


----------



## erixx (Sep 23, 2016)

Charles V...


----------



## AsRock (Nov 6, 2016)

basco said:


> @AsRock  i hope i am not derailing your thread-if so tell me and i stop.
> because not all is computer related.




Not at all, just missed you posting it  HAHA.


Well people from the US might spot this one easy so if they could hold their tongue for a bit .  When i seen it i thought i had to have it as i never seen any thing like it.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 6, 2016)

and nobody figured out my last one


----------



## AsRock (Nov 6, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> and nobody figured out my last one


Oops, maybe you should just say already .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Not at all, just missed you posting it  HAHA.
> 
> 
> Well people from the US might spot this one easy so if they could hold their tongue for a bit .  When i seen it i thought i had to have it as i never seen any thing like it.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 6, 2016)

natr0n said:


> ha thats it


yes


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Not at all, just missed you posting it  HAHA.
> 
> 
> Well people from the US might spot this one easy so if they could hold their tongue for a bit .  When i seen it i thought i had to have it as i never seen any thing like it.


Took me a moment... That's really cool, I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm sure this will be fairly obvious...  Bonus points if you can tell me a make/good description


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 7, 2016)

infrared said:


> I'm sure this will be fairly obvious...  Bonus points if you can tell me a make/good description
> 
> View attachment 80891



Tube Amp


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> Tube Amp


Close 
It's powered by a 1.5V battery for the tube heaters and a 90V battery  for the HV, no mains input.

edit: it's pretty obscure I guess, being so old. It's a 1955 portable AM radio  It should work, I need to replace all the old wax capacitors before I try though, they go bad and there's a good chance it'll destroy the tubes as it is.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Took me a moment... That's really cool, I've never seen one like that before.



Well i am guessing you noticed it's for a Christmas tree, well apparently they plug in to one of the light sockets and it all lights up with the trains going around lol.



infrared said:


> I'm sure this will be fairly obvious...  Bonus points if you can tell me a make/good description
> 
> View attachment 80891



Well Celestion is a speaker manufacture a much liked one.  Maybe a radio ?,  i came across one some time ago but it was so beat to shit .

OOps, really looked like a tuner from going from the left side. 
EDIT: was thinking of the ones that plug in  with the big old wooden casing.

The speaker probably  be worth a good penny .


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

Yup, it's an AM radio, PYE is the brand 
Might be worth something, I'm more interested in getting it working, then maybe selling it.

edit: interesting about the speaker brand, ty for the tidbit


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2016)

infrared said:


> Yup, it's an AM radio, PYE is the brand
> Might be worth something, I'm more interested in getting it working, then maybe selling it.



Well you seen how much some of those TANNOY speaker go for these days,   you maybe in for a present surprise.

Gotta get it working just to hear how it was back then .


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Well you seen how much some of those TANNOY speaker go for these days,   you maybe in for a present surprise.


Hmmm, that'd be pretty cool. Some people are prepared to pay silly money for some things, maybe I'll get lucky.


AsRock said:


> get it working just to hear how it was back then .


Definitely! I bet I can rig up a simple AM transmitter and get some retro bioshock/fallout type music playing on it. I wonder if this counts as nostalgia being that I wasn't around for another 33 years lol


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 8, 2016)

Nostalgia as a word didn't exist until soldiers started returning from Viet Nam.  At the very least the modern meaning was invented as spelling and languages in general are very fluid.  

I couldn't be bothered to remove the lettering off the acrylic cover on a magicjack for lols.  So here is an amazing but probably too easy to google one that is Winter appropriate.


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2016)

nomdeplume said:


> Nostalgia as a word didn't exist until soldiers started returning from Viet Nam.  At the very least the modern meaning was invented as spelling and languages in general are very fluid.
> 
> I couldn't be bothered to remove the lettering off the acrylic cover on a magicjack for lols.  So here is an amazing but probably too easy to google one that is Winter appropriate.


air humidifier?
just read an article yesterday about it!


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 8, 2016)

infrared said:


> Close
> It's powered by a 1.5V battery for the tube heaters and a 90V battery  for the HV, no mains input.
> 
> edit: it's pretty obscure I guess, being so old. It's a 1955 portable AM radio  It should work, I need to replace all the old wax capacitors before I try though, they go bad and there's a good chance it'll destroy the tubes as it is.
> ...



So back in the day, how was it powered?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 8, 2016)

peche said:


> air humidifier?
> just read an article yesterday about it!


It is, I googled the image and got the same result.


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> It is, I googled the image and got the same result.


well googling things its loke cheating... 
i read that article, commercial or ad on a book while waiting for my karate sensei on a meeting, also it was on saturday, !

Regards,


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2016)

Okay how about this


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 8, 2016)

peche said:


> well googling things its loke cheating...


Which is why I didn't guess 


Jetster said:


> Okay how about this


I'm not going to guess on this one either, but only because I know exactly what it is, I've used them before


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Okay how about this


have seen it arround the office, but dunno the use, i personally quit with this one...

Regards.


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 8, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Okay how about this



A guess... Something to do with Vinyl Records? For the needle?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> A guess... Something to do with Vinyl Records? For the needle?



No its computer related


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 8, 2016)

Jetster said:


> No its computer related



Only thought that as the red bit sorta looks like the needle end of things.
I don't have a clue then!


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2016)

Jetster said:


> No its computer related


actually its Lan / network related...


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 8, 2016)

peche said:


> actually its Lan / network related...


I can sorta see how the two bits got together. Is it a crimping device?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> I can sorta see how the two bits got together. Is it a crimping device?



No


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2016)

Jetster said:


> No


my fella here in the office found the answer, thats why im not able to reply by my own...

Regards,


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2016)

I always called it a pain in the ass but just recently learned its name


----------



## infrared (Nov 8, 2016)

Luke Whitton said:


> So back in the day, how was it powered?


I missed your post, sorry. 

Powered by two dry batteries, pretty nuts that they did 90v batteries, you'd feel that if you put your tongue on it for sure!! 

  

I bet they didn't last very long, can't find any info on run time.


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 9, 2016)

An old radio, probably with AM band ?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 9, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Okay how about this




*RJ45 blockout device.  *


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 9, 2016)

Jetster said:


> *RJ45 blockout device.  *


So I had the name wrong, but knew its functionality


----------



## peche (Nov 9, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> So I had the name wrong, but knew its functionality


my boss told the same, what to do with it... i guess it has a generic name, RJ45 port blocker.. thats it ...

Regards,


----------



## Luke Whitton (Nov 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Okay how about this



Thats cool! I do alot of work with CAT cabling, never heard or seen one before!


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 11, 2016)

A PARTY SPEAKER!!!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2017)

Well i thought i would give the thread a bump, although this is not electronic.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 28, 2017)

Is that some sort of a cable cleaning brush thingie? Snap it on a cable and pull it through?


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 28, 2017)

Yukikaze said:


> Is that some sort of a cable cleaning brush thingie? Snap it on a cable and pull it through?



lol.. I'm trying to figure out a scenario where I need to clean cables.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 28, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> lol.. I'm trying to figure out a scenario where I need to clean cables.



If you got a large amount of cabling on the floor for a long time and you want to clean it up? Dunno. It doesn't look like anything else to me, so I guessed that


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2017)

bike chain cleaner


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2017)

Yukikaze said:


> Is that some sort of a cable cleaning brush thingie? Snap it on a cable and pull it through?



Cleaning yes but not cables.



Jetster said:


> bike chain cleaner



Aah must of been to easy .

Been worth every penny.

https://www.parktool.com/product/cyclone-chain-scrubber-CM-5-2


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2017)

There's allot of mud in Oregon


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 28, 2017)

AsRock said:


> https://www.parktool.com/product/cyclone-chain-scrubber-CM-5-2



I think my childhood way of cleaning chains was dousing them in WD-40.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I think my childhood way of cleaning chains was dousing them in WD-40.



Well hopefully you knew that you had to replace the WD40 after .

Well that's what that does the bottom 1/2 is filled with liquid  which the chain\brushes hit soaking the chain all so on the bottom there is a magnet that collects metal fragments.

And yes i remember those days .


----------



## peche (Oct 28, 2017)

Jetster said:


> bike chain cleaner


do you mtb too ?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 28, 2017)

peche said:


> do you mtb too ?



Oh man, i LOVE Mixed  telekinesis bowling!

& here i thought i was the only one


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2017)

peche said:


> do you mtb too ?



This is me last summer


----------



## peche (Oct 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Oh man, i LOVE Mixed  telekinesis bowling!
> 
> & here i thought i was the only one


trust me you aren't.... i live almost in jungle, also is one of my all time hobbies over here!
Still 26" lover! saving some pennies for a new babe!



Spoiler: new babe ;) 

















Jetster said:


> This is me last summer


@Jetster wow, i gotta recognize that i suck recording with my gopro, tried to use it over helmet, completely f*cked videos....handlebar was the most decent place, gotta try the harness for chest, guess will be better, do you mtb alone? i love ride alone most time!

Regards,


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2017)

I use a helmet mount. I ride alone most of the time. Notice the GPS? That's why. I've been lost more times than I care too.


----------



## peche (Oct 28, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I use a helmet mount. I ride alone most of the time. Notice the GPS? That's why. I've been lost more times than I care too.


well, i guess recording its not on my best skills list, i use to ride alone mostly, enjoy all the beauty landscape, stop somwhere around to have some fruits and bars, water and listen to some cool music, some minutes, then gat back home, i got lost like 3 or 4 times but with friends, never got lost alone, thanks for sharing your moment dude! nice landscape indeed!


Regards,


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 28, 2017)

can anyone play? if not apologies i will delete it.

this is for an electronic device, not a computer. sorry for crappy pic i will try to get a better one up later.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2017)

Jetster said:


> This is me last summer



Dam pedals .



verycharbroiled said:


> can anyone play? if not apologies i will delete it.
> 
> this is for an electronic device, not a computer. sorry for crappy pic i will try to get a better one up later.




Looks like one of those things that you use to grab bottle tops with if it's to tight.


----------



## cornemuse (Oct 29, 2017)

This??





I have a wierd sense of humor, , , ,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 29, 2017)

verycharbroiled said:


> can anyone play? if not apologies i will delete it.
> 
> this is for an electronic device, not a computer. sorry for crappy pic i will try to get a better one up later.



it's for an electronic device but not a computer I'm going to guess it's possibly a fuse puller or maybe a bulb remover of some sort ? No strike that it's not a fuse puller, I can tell it's lined with rubber or some type of tractiony material on the inside of the curve, so it's definitely for grasping around something To remove or loosen/tighten.... I'll go with the fuses or maybe bulbs or vacuum tubes something like that

not a Vape tweezer is it?looks like one atleast


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 29, 2017)

Not electronic or computer related. Not directly anyway. Although it could have an indirect association with something both electronic and computer related. It depends on how far you want to go to make the connection.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Not electronic or computer related.
> View attachment 93560



Do you play golf with that?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Not electronic or computer related. Not directly anyway. Although it could have an indirect association with something both electronic and computer related. It depends on how far you want to go to make the connection.
> View attachment 93560



That's the Gates logo so it must be auto related or belts


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Do you play golf with that?


No. Not related to golf in any way. Unless...no. Not going to assume to improbable.


Jetster said:


> That's the Gates logo so it must be auto related or belts


You're not supposed to know that. But yes. You are correct so far.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 29, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Not electronic or computer related. Not directly anyway. Although it could have an indirect association with something both electronic and computer related. It depends on how far you want to go to make the connection.




I know my belts are worn out if my pants fall down.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 29, 2017)

cornemuse said:


> This??
> 
> View attachment 93556
> 
> I have a wierd sense of humor, , , ,



Rice Dispenser


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 29, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> I know my belts are worn out if my pants fall down.


Indeed. But for knowing whether or not your serpentine belt is worn out it's helpful to use the belt wear gauge.

Like so.





FYI the electronic and computer indirect relationship would go something like this. The serpentine belt on an automotive engine is typically used to drive the alternator(or generator depending on application) thereby producing electrical current and/or voltage. Said electrical current and/or voltage can be used to power a variety of electrical components. Including, on an Electronic Fuel Injected engine, the ECU(Electronic Control Unit) which is a computer.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 29, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Not electronic or computer related. Not directly anyway. Although it could have an indirect association with something both electronic and computer related. It depends on how far you want to go to make the connection.
> View attachment 93560



Vroom vroom 

 Dammit I hadn't realize you posted what it was. Too quick with the answer


*heres an easy one....ive obscured the image a bit to make it atleast slightly harder....*


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 30, 2017)

Jester, AsRock, jboydgolfer, MAGA: no. but it does look like it can double a cool vape tool 

here is a clearer picture, should make it much easier as you can see identifying marks now.

@MAGA: is that a pic of a motor winding?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 30, 2017)

Its a floppy drive brushless motor


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 30, 2017)

i was thinking maybe a cdrom motor..

mine was a prop tool for a quad copter, holds the motor case while you put the prop on (motor case rotates around fixed armature).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Not electronic or computer related. Not directly anyway. Although it could have an indirect association with something both electronic and computer related. It depends on how far you want to go to make the connection.
> View attachment 93560




Looks like a pull cable for a toy car or a spinning top that we used to have back in the day


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 30, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Looks like a pull cable for a toy car or a spinning top that we used to have back in the day



kinda like those SSTees (or whatever they were called): i had as a kid. did a lot of damage to house parts, people parts, other SSTees of course. loved em.

http://www.retroland.com/ssp-racers/.


----------



## cornemuse (Oct 31, 2017)

bogmali said:


> Rice Dispenser



Bingo!

I was at a thrift store & saw this. Five bucks for a computer?? When I realized what it was, I just had to have it.


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2017)

cornemuse said:


> When I realized what it was, I just had to have it.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 31, 2017)

Okay this should be easy


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2017)

Easy lol.. Even google images doesn't know what it is  If it's something I should know I'm gonna kick myself!


----------



## natr0n (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks like a clock tool.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 31, 2017)

It looks like one of those smartlock reset tool with more curves than needed

Btw, using google image search is haX


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2017)

My turn...


----------



## Jetster (Oct 31, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Okay this should be easy




Ok it's easy if you have ever worked in a school, state building. Has to do with electrical


----------



## Jetster (Oct 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> My turn...




Looks like a fancy doorbell


----------



## infrared (Oct 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> My turn...



A power supply? Looks like a dc-dc buck/boost thingey. Am I miles off?


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Looks like a fancy doorbell






infrared said:


> A power supply? Looks like a dc-dc buck/boost thingey. Am I miles off?


It is a kind of power supply... sort of


----------



## natr0n (Oct 31, 2017)

voltage rectifier ?


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> My turn...


amp rectifier? from amplification device? im pretty sure have seen something like that inside a guitar amp.....


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2017)

Everybody is in the right neighborhood- It's a Variable Frequency Drive (VFD) and used to control motor speeds

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable-frequency_drive


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Okay this should be easy





Jetster said:


> Ok it's easy if you have ever worked in a school, state building. Has to do with electrical


Used to turn light switches on or off?.?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 1, 2017)

I really thought this would be easy
Remember this light switches in school? 
Its the key


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 1, 2017)

Computer Related:  Back in the LGA 775 skt days...I used one of these more often than I care to admit.....



Good Luck....,

Liquid Cool


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 1, 2017)

Norton said:


> Everybody is in the right neighborhood- It's a Variable Frequency Drive (VFD) and used to control motor speeds
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable-frequency_drive




Damn, I was going to say an automatic toilet flusher..............


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 1, 2017)

Liquid Cool said:


> Good Luck.



looks like a tubing cutter


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 1, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> looks like a tubing cutter



No...but I used quite a few of those too....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 1, 2017)

Liquid Cool said:


> No...but I used quite a few of those too....
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool



 Based on the wording you used, I get the feeling that it's some kind of crutch or tool that a experienced user wouldn't need (i got the feeling it was something you may have been ashamed or embarrassed to have ised). I could be wrong but that's the sense I get when I read your post.

Tim spreader(if such a thing exists)
HS fin spacer
Cpu istallation device????

 The hooks on the end of the metal part are driving me crazy...their for holing onto a cpu....they Must be


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 1, 2017)

Jboyd...

Although,  it's usually more experienced users that would probably have one of these sitting around...I had to use it more often than most because I made a lot of mistakes.

So...we'll just say you're more than half correct....

I was a little tricky with the first photo...does this help?

 

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## flmatter (Nov 1, 2017)

bios jumper puller    the little white 2 pin thing to reset bios     I always used tweezers or needle nose pliers


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 1, 2017)

flmatter said:


> bios jumper puller    the little white 2 pin thing to reset bios     I always used tweezers or needle nose pliers



I usually just use my fingers....

VERY close, but no dice.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 1, 2017)

Liquid Cool said:


> VERY close, but no dice.


BIOS chip/PLCC IC extractor/puller.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 1, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> BIOS chip/PLCC IC extractor/puller.



I didn't think it would literally take a genius.....   

That is precisely why I obscured the first photo as best as possible.  Afterall, I'm on a website with avid overclockers and tinkerers...I thought this one might not last five minutes.

My Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## AsRock (Sep 11, 2018)

Thought i would give this thread a bump.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 11, 2018)

Some sort of card reader or money reader


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 11, 2018)

Something optical related, probably from an ODD of some kind.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Laser unit out of a laser printer?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Optical drive of some sort...


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 11, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Laser unit out of a laser printer?



RC2-8242 PRINTER LASER HEAD FOR HP 2035 2055 2035DN 2055DN 2035D 2055D


----------



## AsRock (Sep 11, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Laser unit out of a laser printer?



Yup



95Viper said:


> RC2-8242 PRINTER LASER HEAD FOR HP 2035 2055 2035DN 2055DN 2035D 2055D



HAHA spot on, it's from a HP 2055dn


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> View attachment 106654


Usb to sata adapter ot some sort...


----------



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2018)

USB to Mini USB


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 12, 2018)

USB-A to USB-C ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Usb to sata adapter ot some sort...





Jetster said:


> USB to Mini USB





Dinnercore said:


> USB-A to USB-C ?



Nothing related to USB.

I'll give a hint in the morning if no one guesses it overnight.


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2018)

Something to do with Displayport?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 12, 2018)

hat said:


> Something to do with Displayport?


Nope


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope


Uh... funky SATA -> eSATA adapter?


----------



## paulusx (Sep 12, 2018)

SFF-8088 to SFF-8087 adapter


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 12, 2018)

Looks like Mini SAS connector on the right side


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 12, 2018)

paulusx said:


> SFF-8088 to SFF-8087 adapter


Yep!


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 12, 2018)

So who can post something next? Only the guy that guessed it or can anyone post something to guess?

I got one that is more tech and less computer but it needs some serious computing hardware behind it. Took the photo from my visit there:
(ignore it if I need to guess one first)








Hints: 
This is the door to the room, has to be sealed when operating and usually where I took the photo is a place you can not be at most of the year. It was also highly unusual to see the thing on the photo like you see it now, because it´s a big deal to get it back operating after it is open like this.






And this is the control-room for monitoring:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> So who can post something next? Only the guy that guessed it or can anyone post something to guess?
> 
> I got one that is more tech and less computer but it needs some serious computing hardware behind it. Took the photo from my visit there:
> (ignore it if I need to guess one first)



Some cutter?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 12, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> So who can post something next? Only the guy that guessed it or can anyone post something to guess?
> 
> I got one that is more tech and less computer but it needs some serious computing hardware behind it. Took the photo from my visit there:
> (ignore it if I need to guess one first)


Xray interferometer ,its definitely at vacum.
Looks a bit like a hybrid mass spectrometer too.


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Some cutter?





theoneandonlymrk said:


> Xray interferometer ,its definitely at vacum.
> Looks a bit like a hybrid mass spectrometer too.



Nope and nope. But @theoneandonlymrk you are kinda close. Atleast you are right with the vacuum. I´ll drop a hint now, give me a minute for the 2nd photo.


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2018)

@Dinnercore 

Manufacturing nuclear control rods?


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 12, 2018)

Norton said:


> @Dinnercore
> 
> Manufacturing nuclear control rods?



Nope, but that place is flooded with hard radiation when operating. Specials signs with warnings for emergency services everywhere.


----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> So who can post something next? Only the guy that guessed it or can anyone post something to guess?
> 
> I got one that is more tech and less computer but it needs some serious computing hardware behind it. Took the photo from my visit there:
> (ignore it if I need to guess one first)
> ...


all came to my mind is blackmesa / half-life realated, so that must be a some kind particle accelerator to ensure comunication between heart and xen


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 12, 2018)

peche said:


> all came to my mind is blackmesa / half-life realated, so that must be a some kind particle accelerator to ensure comunication between heart and xen



DING DING DING, and particle accelerator is correct! It´s the linear accelerator LINAC for high energy electron acceleration. From here it can be brought up tp 40 MeV energy and then the beam is split of to different kind of experiments. 
Belongs to the TU-Darmstadt and I was there in one of the few maintenance phases which not occur very often. Understandably. Needs very precise machinery and extreme cooling, extreme vacuum etc..


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 12, 2018)

Is it some kind of parallel port male/female adapter card? Damn too late already!


----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> DING DING DING, and particle accelerator is correct! It´s the linear accelerator LINAC for high energy electron acceleration. From here it can be brought up tp 40 MeV energy and then the beam is split of to different kind of experiments.
> Belongs to the TU-Darmstadt and I was there in one of the few maintenance phases which not occur very often. Understandably. Needs very precise machinery and extreme cooling, extreme vacuum etc..
> 
> View attachment 106772


lol, indeed, i saw it and then black mesa flashes came to my mind,


----------



## Frick (Sep 12, 2018)

Alone.


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 8, 2018)

I just need to reopen the gheto mod section of TP - and everything is ''what the heck am i''?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 8, 2018)

Here's my submission and it is is along the tech rather than computer side of things


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 8, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> Here's my submission and it is is along the tech rather than computer side of things




Dental Clinic Vacuum Motor Pump


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope, though it does require a vacuum pump to work @95Viper


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 8, 2018)

3d printer of some kind?

(longshot, I know)


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> Here's my submission and it is is along the tech rather than computer side of things


Laboratory freeze dryer?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 9, 2018)

Nope to all of those, I'll give you a hint; it is an analytical instrument that's used a lot in geology and many other scientific disciplines


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 9, 2018)

Spectrometer?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks like a scanning electron microscope to me.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2018)

xray machine


----------



## AsRock (Oct 9, 2018)

What ever it is, it looks like it made to stop any kind of interference from out side and the thing on the side looks like some kind of camera.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 9, 2018)

@newtekie1 is correct and this one is set up to do cathodoluminescence and energy-dispersive X-ray spectroscopy as well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Ok, what is this?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 10, 2018)

Server fan fail warning board


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 10, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Server fan fail warning board



Nope


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 11, 2018)

FP connector board on it.... hmmm...  no idea but interesting.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 11, 2018)

JBOD power.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> JBOD power.


Yep, it is a jbod power board in a Supermicro 2U 12-bay enclosure.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 12, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, it is a jbod power board in a Supermicro 2U 12-bay enclosure.



Check it for spy equipment? 

So it's my turn to pull out something weird and wacky.  This'd be easy if you saw the parent device (at least, I think it'd be easy).  No, it is not a spy tool.  Even though it may look like one...  








"Parent device" to help.  Upside down so as not to reveal too much.   Yes, that is a "AA" compartment.





It is electronic.  I am looking for the top devices electronic function.  Bonus points if you can guess the parent devices as well (though, I think you'd have to)


----------



## witkazy (Oct 12, 2018)

Rom module (expansion pack) for Elektronika mk52 programmable calculator.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 12, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Check it for spy equipment?
> 
> So it's my turn to pull out something weird and wacky.  This'd be easy if you saw the parent device (at least, I think it'd be easy).  No, it is not a spy tool.  Even though it may look like one...
> 
> ...


I like it that hey have the price on them, 15 RUB and 115 RB, if my Russian is correct.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 12, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Rom module (expansion pack) for Elektronika mk52 programmable calculator.





droopyRO said:


> I like it that hey have the price on them, 15 RUB and 115 RB, if my Russian is correct.




Yep and yep, Soviet era gear here, has the price stamped on the unit and a complete set of Schematics in the box.  Cause communism.

This model (not this unit) was supposedly used on Mir.

Also is hillariously inaccurate (2^2 = 3.9999997 according to this unit).

And fun fact:  The little funny logo on the addon rom and the upper right of the calculator?  That's the symbol/code for the factory that built the unit.





Sadly, I can't claim I'm the original owner of this item.  A now passed friend of mine picked this up on a trip to Ukraine, long ago...  and even used it in math class!  The bravery!  Miss ya buddy.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 13, 2018)

How about piece of good ol' German tech from the 90s



runs on this



looks bit cuter when turned on


----------



## AsRock (Dec 4, 2018)

Might want to give some clues P.

I have another although if your from the US bite your tongue for a little while P.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 4, 2018)

witkazy said:


> How about piece of good ol' German tech from the 90s
> View attachment 108592
> runs on this
> View attachment 108593
> ...



I see cannon plug jacks



eidairaman1 said:


> I see cannon plug jacks



Its a part of food processing

Fish or Seafood Separator/Processor



AsRock said:


> Might want to give some clues P.
> 
> I have another although if your from the US bite your tongue for a little while P.



You need to redo the pic


----------



## witkazy (Dec 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I see cannon plug jacks
> 
> 
> 
> Its a part of food processing


Yep, at the end of plugs are step motors which You can controll with all those nifty switches ,throw in bunch of sensors ,encoder, set of cutting disks and You can 
fillet fish .Redfish in this case.Yum


----------



## AsRock (Dec 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I see cannon plug jacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why what'''s wrong with the picture ?.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 4, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Why what'''s wrong with the picture ?.



There is a dead giveaway on it


----------



## natr0n (Dec 4, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Might want to give some clues P.
> 
> I have another although if your from the US bite your tongue for a little while P.



Macys electric Christmas ornament ?


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 5, 2018)

it looks like encased electrical train, similar to those snowing boxes.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 5, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Macys electric Christmas ornament ?




Well your right for the most part, but maybe they did\do them too ?, this ones is made by Hallmark.  They light up and the trains ago around inside.

I picked it up years ago as it was pretty cool i thought and some thing that i at least never seen in the UK, although Hallmark was not my kinda place for Christmas decorations.


----------

